# Led DIY basic fixture help, I am clueless.



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if someone here could help me out I am setting up a tank that came from pet smart as a 29 gallon starter kit. I have some lights on it already but the tank came with some led's and I really enjoy the shimmer they produce. Here is the problem they are supposed to snap into a lid which I can't use... Here are some pics.




























I was hoping I could maybe make a mini fixture? or just something I can fasten them to to make a straight line kind of like the led strips that Current USA makes. I am pretty sure they have some kind of thermal management??? If thats the word, let me show you.



















I was wondering if I can do something as basic as just getting some wood, painting it black, and using gorilla glue to glue them on the makeshift fixture. Like I mentioned in the title I am clueless and would appreciate the help of someone more experienced to prevent any problems. Also any ideas will be appreciated but please keep in mind I am still in high school so I really cant blow more that 30 - 45 dollars max, because then I might as well just buy a fixture. I really would like to use this and not have it sit pointlessly in a corner,I apologize for the long post.

Thanks!
-Paul O

P.S. I can ask my dad for help, he has tools he can use (for renovations) and his friend is also a handy man so if needed it is possible, but if possible lets keep it simple.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your idea will work with no problems. You can also silicone them to your current hood, that shouldn't cause any problems either.


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

ok thanks


----------

